# Mandatory Things to do for New-To-You Honda HS?



## OldHondasFTW (Jan 10, 2022)

Hey guys, new to the forum but long-time lurker. Just pulled the trigger on a HS828TA with significant impeller housing (auger housing is beautiful) damage I think occurred from using the blower on a gravel driveway. Otherwise, blower is in fantastic shape. 

I'll be breaking down the snowblower to take apart the impeller housing, changing out the oil, cleaning the carb, etc. I know there is a lot of wisdom out there on what little "mods" or "upgrades" you can do to help make the machines function to their max capability. That having been said, I can't find a post that generally outlines all of the different suggestions in one place - so hopefully we could get started here? 

For example: 
Must: adjust cutting bar . . . . set skids to ⅛ for clean driveway (paint stick) or more for uneven surfaces. When replacing nuts, apply anti-seize. 
May: Fluid Film inside auger housing and chute 

If taking off the auger, auger housing, impeller etc: just install new bearings, this is a wear point so just upgrade . . .(again, just a hypothetical) 

Would be great to have a "checklist" of things to work through for people new to the hondas that are buying 20+ year old machines with unknown histories - either all at once, or "if you're doing this make sure you do that"

Thanks!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

are you going to repair housing? picture?

since you are removing housing , pull the augers / impeller first , service the augers and install impeller kit.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

I had a HS828TA for 20 years and the service and other than what you mentioned, I would suggest is a grease zerk on the right side transmission pumping in lots of grease and freeing up and lubricating the auger height adjusting lever. Clean, adjust, and oil the chute rotation gear. If the machine has sat for a while I would also pull the carb apart and give it a good cleaning and change the engine oil and spark plug. Those HS828s are wonderful machines.


----------



## OldHondasFTW (Jan 10, 2022)

Toon said:


> I had a HS828TA for 20 years and the service and other than what you mentioned, I would suggest is a grease zerk on the right side transmission pumping in lots of grease and freeing up and lubricating the auger height adjusting lever. Clean, adjust, and oil the chute rotation gear. If the machine has sat for a while I would also pull the carb apart and give it a good cleaning and change the engine oil and spark plug. Those HS828s are wonderful machines.


Did you ever do any work in the auger/auger housing? 
Ever heard of bearing going bad? 
Did you have to do the "step plate modification"?

Notice you seem to have upgraded to have a oil drain hose?


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

No my auger gearbox never needed any work and when I opened it up and inspected it, the gearbox looked new inside.
I am not familiar with a step plate modification.
The machine in my avatar is a HSS928 and yes the Drainzit hose is a good upgrade as it makes it easier, and keeps the mess down when doing an oil change.
After a right side transmission failure on the HS828 I rebuilt the machine, and my son is still using the blower and hopefully will keep using it for another 20 years. The grease zerk upgrade is described in detail in the sticky note at the top of the Honda forum page. It is in my opinion a necessary upgrade that will save you from the same transmission failure that I had.
Enjoy your new to you machine.








This is my old HS828 after the rebuild was completed.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

OldHondasFTW said:


> Did you ever do any work in the auger/auger housing?


Anyone with a 20+ year old Honda has been in the auger area...


OldHondasFTW said:


> Ever heard of bearing going bad?


If you split the auger housing from the tractor, replace all 3 bearings. Cheap insurance while you have it open.


OldHondasFTW said:


> Notice you seem to have upgraded to have a oil drain hose?


Drainzits make oil changes VERY easy...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toon said:


> No my auger gearbox never needed any work and when I opened it up and inspected it, the gearbox looked new inside.
> I am not familiar with a step plate modification.
> The machine in my avatar is a HSS928 and yes the Drainzit hose is a good upgrade as it makes it easier, and keeps the mess down when doing an oil change.
> After a right side transmission failure on the HS828 I rebuilt the machine, and my son is still using the blower and hopefully will keep using it for another 20 years. The grease zerk upgrade is described in detail in the sticky note at the top of the Honda forum page. It is in my opinion a necessary upgrade that will save you from the same transmission failure that I had.
> ...


why does your muffler have no cover?


----------



## OldHondasFTW (Jan 10, 2022)

tabora said:


> Anyone with a 20+ year old Honda has been in the auger area...
> 
> If you split the auger housing from the tractor, replace all 3 bearings. Cheap insurance while you have it open.
> 
> ...





Toon said:


> No my auger gearbox never needed any work and when I opened it up and inspected it, the gearbox looked new inside.
> I am not familiar with a step plate modification.
> The machine in my avatar is a HSS928 and yes the Drainzit hose is a good upgrade as it makes it easier, and keeps the mess down when doing an oil change.
> After a right side transmission failure on the HS828 I rebuilt the machine, and my son is still using the blower and hopefully will keep using it for another 20 years. The grease zerk upgrade is described in detail in the sticky note at the top of the Honda forum page. It is in my opinion a necessary upgrade that will save you from the same transmission failure that I had.
> ...


looks mint!


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> why does your muffler have no cover?


It rusted off.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> why does your muffler have no cover?





Toon said:


> It rusted off.


Think this one would work? Pretty inexpensive.








Oregon Part# 35-043 Shield Muffler Honda Gx240 18310-ZE2-W00 18320-ZE2-W61 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Oregon Part# 35-043 Shield Muffler Honda Gx240 18310-ZE2-W00 18320-ZE2-W61 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

tabora said:


> Think this one would work? Pretty inexpensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the part number Tabora but my son now has this machine and there aren't any holes in the muffler itself so him changing it out may not happen.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toon said:


> there aren't any holes in the muffler itself


There are two holes in the top. In your picture it looks like the machine screws may still be in the holes.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

geesus i have about a dozen spares. fly in and get one.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> fly in and get one.


Just bring one to the convention this year for me...


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

tabora said:


> There are two holes in the top. In your picture it looks like the machine screws may still be in the holes.
> View attachment 186593


What I meant was there are no holes leaking exhaust. The machine screws you pointed out which hold the heat shield are rusted in place and messing with them could create more issues that I wanted to get into.


----------

